# Greg's Roast



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2008)

I think Greg has been done a great job with starting up and running this board. He has given us all a nice friendly forum where we could log in any time of day and exchange ideas on skiing, hiking, biking, and just about anything else(no politics please). I was trying to think of a good way to thank him for this. Of course, the first thing that comes to mind is money, but I wouldn't want to insult him . So I thought and thought about it, trying to figure out a thank you that would fit. Ran the idea past a few other Zoners and we came up with the idea of a roast. So here it is, please feel free to contribute:

I first met Greg two seasons ago at Mount Snow. I parked my car in the lot and saw the car next to me had an Alpine Zone decal on the rear window. I went over to introduce myself to Greg and he responded with an enthusiastic; "Andyzee, how the bump are you" "nice to finally bump into you". We went inside where we met up with bvibert(boy just can't shut up) and eventually JimG, Roark and MichaelJ. This was the first day of the season for us and we discussed the conditions as we booted up. Greg basically stated that only a couple of trails were opened, but there were bumps to be found. I'm starting to think this boy must like bumps. We skied together some and where they could be found, Greg hit the bumps. Kind of funny, where there were no bumps, he still looked like he was skiing bumps.

Greg likes bumps so much, I hear he seeded bumps on his lawn, just to stay in practice. 
Someone once told me that Greg doesn't post to threads, he just bumps them.
When driving down the road, if Greg sees a sign that says BUMP, he pulls over and puts his skis on.

Well guys, you get the idea, bump it up!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2008)

this space reserved!

I dont have the time right now but oh my.  i'm gonna have some fun with this one.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 24, 2008)

Of course, there's the fact that Greg really didn't have any friends..  So ahead he went and created a bunch of ski related message boards so he'd have people to talk to...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2008)

Andy--

Greg doesn't write posts.  He bumps threads.  

Greg doesn't dance.  He bumps and grinds.  

Whenever Greg flies, he gets bumped to first class.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

He he he. Remember that with most roasts, the roastee gets a chance to address the roasters. Keep that in mind. 

Secondly, I hope the roasts get better than what I've seen so far... :roll: Come on, guys. Give it to me!

Finally, cash donations are fine. Please don't think you might insult me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2008)

When Greg goes to an amusement park, he only rides the bumper cars.


----------



## tcharron (Mar 24, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> When Greg goes to an amusement park, he only rides the bumper cars.



Yea, but remember what happened when he got caught..

"STOP STANDING ON THE %#^#$@&!&!#$^ CARS!  AND TAKE THOSE DARN SKIS OFF!"


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2008)

Rumor has it, Greg has an autgraphed picture of Highpeaksdrifter on his night stand signed, from Whiteface with love.


----------



## jack97 (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Finally, cash donations are fine. Please don't think you might insult me.



Nah, cash is peanuts....you want power and control, you want to be the *mogul* of internet forums.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 24, 2008)

http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24800


That is all.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 24, 2008)

snoseek said:


> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24800
> 
> 
> That is all.



That actually was not a very nice thread at all...and that person was a troll who was not Greg.


----------



## snoseek (Mar 24, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> That actually was not a very nice thread at all...and that person was a troll who was not Greg.



I know that's not greg but it is pure entertainment. just having some fun.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

*Lame...*

You guys are *WEAK*... Seriously, this is the best you guys got? :roll: I'm already crafting my quick and witty one liners. Real zingers too. I bet Pat will do me proud....once he the chance to toss back a few and flex his beer muscles... :lol:

This is just about the only roast post that has any credence:



snoseek said:


> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24800
> 
> 
> That is all.



Nice job, snoseek. :beer:


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg looks at a groomed steep run and with his best fake Austrian accent declares:

I am going to bump you up:lol::lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> You guys are *WEAK*... Seriously, this is the best you guys got? :roll:



....not weak, just sensitive to your fragile ego


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2008)

I like Greg's new avatar, it says: "Do me, do me good!" :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ....not weak, just sensitive to your fragile ego



Better, I guess. I give it a C-.

Come on you bunch of sallies. This is a *ROAST*. Freakin' bring it. If I don't see something better soon, I'm going to lock this thread. :roll:


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I like Greg's new avatar, it says: "Do me, do me good!" :lol:



I'll give it a C+. Can't expect much more from a big greasy ape that reeks of a weird combination of Jägermeister, blueberries and kielbasa.

_That's_ how you roast.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll give it a C+. Can't expect much more from a big greasy ape that reeks of a weird combination of Jägermeister, blueberries and kielbasa.
> 
> _That's_ how you roast.


 
Damn good combo if you  ask me :beer: . Nah your alright Greg, just a shame all those bumps bruised your brain. :lol: Oh, and your ego :razz:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Better, I guess. I give it a C-.
> 
> Come on you bunch of sallies. This is a *ROAST*. Freakin' bring it. If I don't see something better soon, I'm going to lock this thread. :roll:




See this is what I'm talking about.  You're fragile Greg, we all know you took your ball and went home when getting picked last for kick ball as a kid.  Don't do the same as an adult and lock this thread


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 24, 2008)

Hell, even my son know's what a bump maniac Greg is, he was looking at the bumps on Agony last weekend and thinking how happy Greg would have been to ski them.:-o


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

BTW.....no winkies (  ) allowed in this thread. They are inherent and sorta detract from the zingers.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> See this is what I'm talking about.  You're fragile Greg, we all know you took your ball and went home when getting picked last for kick ball as a kid.  Don't do the same as an adult and lock this thread



Still below par. Oh well. Probably little hope for you. You're one of those phantom AZers. Sorta like ctenidae - no other AZer has ever met you and we're not really sure if you actually exist....


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Hell, even my son know's what a bump maniac Greg is, he was looking at the bumps on Agony last weekend and thinking how happy Greg would have been to ski them.:-o



I like you buddy. Not everyone in this world can pull off the fleece balaclava, face mask and fully insulated Spyder ski suit on a 60 degree afternoon, but you actually make it look pretty cool...

Not.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Still below par. Oh well. Probably little hope for you. You're one of those phantom AZers. Sorta like ctenidae - no other AZer has ever met you and we're not really sure if you actually exist....


 

Eh Greg, I met him, he exists.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Eh Greg, I met him, he exists.



And I'm supposed to take the word of someone with the IQ of a llama? I think not.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Still below par. Oh well. Probably little hope for you. You're one of those phantom AZers. Sorta like ctenidae - no other AZer has ever met you and we're not really sure if you actually exist....



In my defense, Terry has indeed met and skied with me


and you best be at Mt. Snow last day of the season.  I'm dying to meet the guy Okemo calls on as a consultant for their double diamonds


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW.....no hankies allowed in this thread.




It's okay Greg, I'll give you a tissue if you need one.  Remember, it takes a strong man to cry, but it takes and even stronger man to laugh at that man :lol:


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Mar 24, 2008)

Just a coincidence that his avatar looks like this or some subliminal advertising for Windham?


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> In my defense, Terry has indeed met and skied with me



Terry was probably drunk at the time so he won't remember.



deadheadskier said:


> and you best be at Mt. Snow last day of the season.  I'm dying to meet the guy Okemo calls on as a consultant for their double diamonds



Likewise. I'm looking forward to meeting you too, you effin hippy. BTW, I'm still pushing for the *OKEMOGULS* marketing campaign. See? Even I can make Slokemo seem cool.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, I'm still pushing for the *OKEMOGULS* marketing campaign. See? Even I can make Slokemo seem cool.



Yep, you keep telling yourself that buddy

Wicked Freakin' Cool I tell ya


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2008)

Children fear Greg as that thing that goes bump in the night.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Children fear Greg as that thing that goes bump in the night.


 

:lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Just a coincidence that his avatar looks like this or some subliminal advertising for Windham?



I still want to try Windham this season. Anyone know how late they stay open? And jeez - I thought I was latitudinally challenge and here you are raggin' on Windham? You Joisy folk better take what you can get....


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I still want to try Windham this season. Anyone know how late they stay open? And jeez - I thought I was latitudinally challenge and here you are raggin' on Windham? You Joisy folk better take what you can get....


 
Shame we don't have the big mountains that CT does. :razz:


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Yep, you keep telling yourself that buddy
> 
> Wicked Freakin' Cool I tell ya



Thanks. Glad I have the endorsement of someone that favors communal living.



severine said:


> Children fear Greg as that thing that goes bump in the night.



This coming from the chick with naked ladies on her skis. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Shame we don't have the big mountains that CT does. :razz:



Maybe not. But I'm still closer to the big mountains.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe not. But I'm still closer to the big mountains.




...not according to your wife Romeo


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe not. But I'm still closer to the big mountains.


 
Looking at the mountains in CT, I now see why Greg likes bumps so much.....


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> This coming from the chick with naked ladies on her skis. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


 
Now that's HOT!


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> ...not according to your wife Romeo



Hey! Keep my wife's mountains out of this.


----------



## severine (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> This coming from the chick with naked ladies on her skis. Not that there's anything wrong with that.


Well I would have gotten these, but I was told you bought the last pair.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Well I would have gotten these, but I was told you bought the last pair.



Oh, Burn!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Well I would have gotten these, but I was told you bought the last pair.


 
WOW, just WOW. The Queen of Dis


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Well I would have gotten these, but I was told you bought the last pair.



As Grilled Steeze would say

OH SNAP!!!


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I like you buddy. Not everyone in this world can pull off the fleece balaclava, face mask and fully insulated Spyder ski suit on a 60 degree afternoon, but you actually make it look pretty cool...
> 
> Not.


 

The guys running the lift though I was overdressed until it got dark and got really cold. Torwards the end of the night at Sundown the lifty looked quite cold while I was comfortable.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2008)

When Greg got pulled over for drunk driving he explained to the cop he was just following the zipper line.


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

severine said:


> Well I would have gotten these, but I was told you bought the last pair.





wa-loaf said:


> Oh, Burn!





andyzee said:


> WOW, just WOW. The Queen of Dis



Not bad. Definitely an overused image, but I'll give sev a B- for that one.

You guys are still disappointing me though. Come on - bring on the zingers and remember if a slam has a bit of truth to it, it's better. No holds barred. I promise not to ban anyone. (maybe)


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Looking at the mountains in CT, I now see why Greg likes bumps so much.....


 
Hey, no picking on our mountains, at least we got 5 ski areas as opposed to 3 in New Jersey.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> Not bad. Definitely an overused image, but I'll give sev a B- for that one.
> 
> You guys are still disappointing me though. Come on - bring on the zingers and remember if a slam has a bit of truth to it, it's better. No holds barred. I promise not to ban anyone. (maybe)


 
Hey, who died and made you judge of your own roast. Shut up, sit down, and take it like a man!


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 24, 2008)

My wife says that you wait outside the OBGYN and watch all the women go by in white T-shirts.:smile:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 24, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> Hey, no picking on our mountains, at least we got 5 ski areas as opposed to 3 in New Jersey.


 
You call them mountains, Greg calls says "My love (love), my love, my love, my love (love)
You love my lady lumps (love),
My hump, my hump, my hump (love),"


----------



## Greg (Mar 24, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Hey, who died and made you judge of your own roast. Shut up, sit down, and take it like a man!



Frankenstein is right. I got carried away. I'll shut up now. The problem is, I'm the only one that really effectively roasted so far in this thread. Anyway, let's see what you all got. Bring it!


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 24, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'll shut up now. My problem is, I only really effectively roast myself by continuing to post.



Thanks Captain Obvious


----------



## snoseek (Mar 24, 2008)

Does it even snow in Conneticut?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 25, 2008)

snoseek said:


> http://www.tetongravity.com/forums/showthread.php?t=24800
> 
> 
> That is all.




Hahahaha...so funny..I got Jonged over there as well..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2008)

Bump   :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2008)

First time i met Greg was at sundown.  real shocker there.  Saw some skinny ass dude with a 70's pornstar beard and tried to high tail it out the side door before he recognized my jacket i said i'd be wearing.  First thing out of his mouth was something along the lines of blah blah blah radical bumps.  

I'm thinking who the f&&* says radical?  I gave that one up when i hit puberty.  Well about 50,000 radical this and that comments later, greg still cant ski bumps but he has some nifty knee pads, err patches, on his pants so i guess that makes him radical now.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> greg still cant ski bumps but he has some *nifty knee pads*


 
No commment.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> . Saw some skinny ass dude with a 70's pornstar beard


 
Can anyone guess what 70s dance was very popular that may also be good for this thread?


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> First time i met Greg was at sundown.  real shocker there.  Saw some skinny ass dude with a 70's pornstar beard and tried to high tail it out the side door before he recognized my jacket i said i'd be wearing.  First thing out of his mouth was something along the lines of blah blah blah radical bumps.
> 
> I'm thinking who the f&&* says radical?  I gave that one up when i hit puberty.  Well about 50,000 radical this and that comments later, greg still cant ski bumps but he has some nifty knee pads, err patches, on his pants so i guess that makes him radical now.



I knew you'd come through! :lol:

Speaking of that grimy yellow jacket, your helmet looks like you picked it up at a yard sale. You really do exude style on the hill. I would be willing to sell you my radical knee patch bump pants so you can finally burn those silly MC Hammer lookin' wind pants you always wear. The problem is the pants that fit this skinny ass dude would still be too big on a skinnier ass dude like yourself.

And yes, the beard is also radical. Doesn't surprise me that a guy with pre-pubescent peach fuzz on his chin would be so jealous. Maybe you should go back to using "radical" like you did before puberty. Not sure you really even reached it yet.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> I knew you'd come through! :lol:
> 
> Speaking of that grimy yellow jacket, your helmet looks like you picked it up at a yard sale. You really do exude style on the hill. I would be willing to sell you my radical knee patch bump pants so you can finally burn those silly MC Hammer lookin' wind pants you always wear. The problem is the pants that fit this skinny ass dude would still be too big on a skinnier ass dude like yourself.
> 
> And yes, the beard is also radical. Doesn't surprise me that a guy with pre-pubescent peach fuzz on his chin would be so jealous. Maybe you should go back to using "radical" like you did before puberty. Not sure you really even reached it yet.




damn you're firing back harder then the rounds coming in!  :lol:

funny you mention the jacket.  I was looking at it, well seeing 3 of them, thursday night before i passed out.  Its so freakin dirty its more of a brown now then yellow.  I guess i should take it out of the trunk of my car and wash it.  I dont think its ever seen a washing machine.


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2008)

2knees said:


> damn you're firing back harder then the rounds coming in!  :lol:



I have to, brotha. It's me vs. everyone else...


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 25, 2008)

andyzee said:


> No commment.




:lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2008)

To me Greg is still in the same category as the Tooth Fairy and the Easter Bunny. As far as I can tell, he is really just the phantom alter ego of Riverc0il. All "Greg" cares about are silly sissy bumps and won't make any extra effort to ski where the real powder is (north of 89). Until I actually meet this "Greg" guy, when he FINALLY grows a set and comes north to ski Burke or Jay, I will refuse to believe he actually exists.
Steve: I always knew you were behind this. Great job on setting up this board, it is a great compliment to your  The Snow Way website. Targeting the Southern New England audience was very thoughtful :idea:.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2008)

What no quick snarky comeback from Greg? Lame. Almost a lame as Greg's knee patches :roll:


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> What no quick snarky comeback from Greg? Lame. Almost a lame as Greg's knee patches :roll:



It wasn't really even deserving of a response. I already used the [post="250336"]phantom AZer[/post] reference in this thread. And Pat already cut on me for the knee patches. Try to be more original next time.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> To me Greg is still in the same category as the Tooth Fairy and the Easter Bunny. As far as I can tell, he is really just the phantom alter ego of Riverc0il. All "Greg" cares about are silly sissy bumps and won't make any extra effort to ski where the real powder is (north of 89). Until I actually meet this "Greg" guy, when he FINALLY grows a set and comes north to ski Burke or Jay, I will refuse to believe he actually exists.
> Steve: I always knew you were behind this. Great job on setting up this board, it is a great compliment to your The Snow Way website. Targeting the Southern New England audience was very thoughtful :idea:.


 
Interseting point, now that you mention it, I have met Greg but have not met Riverc0il. From what Greg wrote, River was his first member. Could it have just been Greg talking to himself?


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2008)

Since joining this board I have been wondering why every picture ever taken of Greg has him wearing a Helmet and Goggles. I did some digging and came across the following buried deep in the AlpineZone gallery archives. I'm sorry Greg, I know you really didn't want this to be made public...












After seeing this I now almost believe that Greg exists. He is now in the same group with Osama Bin Laden and Santa Claus.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 25, 2008)

Greg is the only person in internet land with more posts than me...I have 17,200 posts on PASR...where AlpineZone Greg posts videos of bump competitions and woo'd me over to this fine site filled with Gapers..lol


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg is the only person in internet land with more posts than me...I have 17,200 posts on PASR...where AlpineZone Greg posts videos of bump competitions and woo'd me over to this fine site filled with Gapers..lol


 
Are you related to Greg or are you his alter ego?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 25, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Are you related to Greg or are you his alter ego?



ZO'm his alter-ego


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 25, 2008)

*Bump Back Mountain*

Many of you may not know this, but Greg actually doesn’t like skiing. His so-called ski addiction and even AlpineZone were all made up so he would have an excuse to devote time to his one true love..................


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Many of you may not know this, but Greg actually doesn’t like skiing. His so-called ski addiction and even AlpineZone were all made up so he would have an excuse to devote time to his one true love..................


 
I didn't want to go there, but there is a reason that Severine good with her roast :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 25, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> To me Greg is still in the same category as the Tooth Fairy and the Easter Bunny. As far as I can tell, he is really just the phantom alter ego of Riverc0il. All "Greg" cares about are silly sissy bumps and won't make any extra effort to ski where the real powder is (north of 89). Until I actually meet this "Greg" guy, when he FINALLY grows a set and comes north to ski Burke or Jay, I will refuse to believe he actually exists.
> Steve: I always knew you were behind this. Great job on setting up this board, it is a great compliment to your  The Snow Way website. Targeting the Southern New England audience was very thoughtful :idea:.


You know, the funny thing is if you go back far enough in the forums, AZ pretty much started off with Greg and me responding to each other's posts. Maybe I am Greg's phantom wannabe persona that actually gets the powder days, tree skiing, and big mountain earned turn epic days he always dreams about while skiing mighty Sundown and those epic 6" powder days at the Bush (the greatest ski area in New England, just in case you were not aware). You do notice what Greg is skiing on now, don't you? Coincidence?

But no, Greg and I am not one and the same. I started posting because I felt bad for Greg having to start topics and not having a single reply....
http://forums.alpinezone.com/106-warm-weather.html
http://forums.alpinezone.com/308-hunter-mountain.html
http://forums.alpinezone.com/491-back-normal-temps.html

So I started posting and gave Greg someone to chat with...
http://forums.alpinezone.com/469-interactive-tuckerman-map.html
http://forums.alpinezone.com/274-snowmaking-resumes.html

When it was just me and Greg voting in the polls.... well... you almost had to feel bad for the poor guy not being able to attract anyone to the forums... not even to place an extra vote, let alone make a post...
http://forums.alpinezone.com/452-should-i-keep-bc-forum.html

You can almost hear the desperation in Greg's writing when looking for a moderator in this post. Imagine having to reply back to your own post with "Anyone?" and having to offer a Mod position to get some more people to participate!?
http://forums.alpinezone.com/81-looking-moderator-here.html

I won't bore you with the details about the PM's begging people to post. Sad really. Please from_the_NEK, have a little respect before suggesting that Greg is my alter ego. Greg is the one being roasted in this thread, no need to get personal with me by suggesting that Greg and me are one and the same.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2008)

Good stuff!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Please from_the_NEK, have a little respect before suggesting that Greg is my alter ego. Greg is the one being roasted in this thread, no need to get personal with me by suggesting that Greg and me are one and the same.



Sorry, Riverc0il. I guess that comparison is a pretty big slap in the face.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> You know, the funny thing is if you go back far enough in the forums, AZ pretty much started off with Greg and me responding to each other's posts. Maybe I am Greg's phantom wannabe persona that actually gets the powder days, tree skiing, and big mountain earned turn epic days he always dreams about while skiing mighty Sundown and those epic 6" powder days at the Bush (the greatest ski area in New England, just in case you were not aware). You do notice what Greg is skiing on now, don't you? Coincidence?
> 
> But no, Greg and I am not one and the same. I started posting because I felt bad for Greg having to start topics and not having a single reply....
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/106-warm-weather.html
> ...



I think we have a winner! :lol:


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2008)

> But no, Greg and I am not one and the same. I started posting because I felt bad for Greg having to start topics and not having a single reply....
> Warm Weather...
> Hunter Mountain
> Back to 'normal' temps...



This almost makes me feel bad for Greg.




...Almost.


----------



## C2H5OH (Mar 25, 2008)

who is that 'greg' guy you folks are talking about


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 25, 2008)

C2H5OH said:


> who is that 'greg' guy you folks are talking about



When you see him you'll know...


----------



## severine (Mar 25, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I didn't want to go there, but there is a reason that Severine good with her roast :lol:


Because I live with a bigger girl than I am?  Somebody has to have the balls in this relationship, right?

Sorry, we're supposed to be roasting Greg....  (BTW, nice job 2knees! :beer


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2008)

severine said:


> Because I live with a bigger girl than I am? Somebody has to have the balls in this relationship, right?
> 
> Sorry, we're supposed to be roasting Greg.... (BTW, nice job 2knees! :beer


 
Gal, you on fire! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 25, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> You know, the funny thing is if you go back far enough in the forums, AZ pretty much started off with Greg and me responding to each other's posts. Maybe I am Greg's phantom wannabe persona that actually gets the powder days, tree skiing, and big mountain earned turn epic days he always dreams about while skiing mighty Sundown and those epic 6" powder days at the Bush (the greatest ski area in New England, just in case you were not aware). You do notice what Greg is skiing on now, don't you? Coincidence?
> 
> But no, Greg and I am not one and the same. I started posting because I felt bad for Greg having to start topics and not having a single reply....
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/106-warm-weather.html
> ...



:lol:



wa-loaf said:


> I think we have a winner! :lol:



Without a doubt. The rest of you are a bunch of hacks.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2008)

Greg said:


> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Without a doubt. The rest of you are a bunch of hacks.


 
Who died and made you a critic?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 25, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Shame we don't have the big mountains that CT does. :razz:




can't think of anything original, but Andy states what Ii was thinking.:smash:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 25, 2008)

Bob R said:


> can't think of anything original, but Andy states what Ii was thinking.:smash:


 
Hey, we're talking about Greg here, no wonder you can't think of anything original.


----------



## Grassi21 (Mar 25, 2008)

Despite the restraining order Chris Sullivan from Sundown slapped on Greg, he is one of the nicest, most RADICAL people I have met in years.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Mar 26, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> See this is what I'm talking about.  You're fragile Greg, we all know you took your ball and went home when getting picked last for kick ball as a kid.  Don't do the same as an adult and lock this thread




Is this a reference to what happened to the SkiADK boards in May 2007???


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 26, 2008)

I heard that the deck he claimed to have built himself a couple of years ago was actually his neighbors deck.


----------



## _win (Mar 26, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


>



After seeing what Greg truely looks like, he is no longer allowed to ski at Sugarbush or for that matter anywhere in the MRV. 
All the mascara at Sugarbush could never make him acceptable.
He will never be allowed to ski at Stowe either since only the beautiful people are allowed there.
Really, he should just stay in CT and hide under a rock so that people don't throw up when they gaze upon him.uke:


----------



## Greg (Mar 26, 2008)

Nice try, from_the_NEK... :roll:

What? Nobody acknowledged your cheezy Photoshop job so you figured you'd do it yourself? Lame.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2008)

Haha Greg has a beard..hahaha..and he skis on skinny skis..and he doesn't like to carve..haha..and he's good with computer stuff haha..and he likes to drink beer...haha..and he goes on other sites to promote AlpineZone..hahaha..and he's a GSS groupie..hahaha..and he's really my alter-ego..hahahaha


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Nice try, from_the_NEK... :roll:
> 
> What? Nobody acknowledged your cheezy Photoshop job so you figured you'd do it yourself? Lame.



Crap... 

:uzi:  stupid administrators and their ability to see all new members' email addresses...
I have to get a little mileage out of that image. It took me at least five minutes to make. Of course most of the work was already done for me by your mom.


----------



## from_the_NEK (Mar 26, 2008)

I suppose you can kill the "_win" and "win_" users since they are obviously frauds :smash:.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2008)

_win said:


> After seeing what Greg truely looks like, he is no longer allowed to ski at Sugarbush or for that matter anywhere in the MRV.
> All the mascara at Sugarbush could never make him acceptable.
> He will never be allowed to ski at Stowe either since only the beautiful people are allowed there.
> Really, he should just stay in CT and hide under a rock so that people don't throw up when they gaze upon him.uke:


 
Good one!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Crap...
> 
> :uzi: stupid administrators and their ability to see all new members' email addresses...
> I have to get a little mileage out of that image. It took me at least five minutes to make. Of course most of the work was already done for me by your mom.


 
Would one of the mods please check IPs to see if Greg and GrilledSteezeSandwich are coming from the same IP?


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 26, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha Greg has a beard..hahaha..and he skis on skinny skis..and he doesn't like to carve..haha..and he's good with computer stuff haha..and he likes to drink beer...haha..and he goes on other sites to promote AlpineZone..hahaha..and he's a GSS groupie..hahaha..and he's really my alter-ego..hahahaha



You forgot to mention his clown poles.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 26, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> You forgot to mention his clown poles.



Oh yeah..44 inch poles are for park rats..midgets..and Greg..lol


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow I missed a lot the last few days in Vermont.

- Greg doesn't bring lunch when he skis.  He just brings a knife and fork and eats the bumps for lunch.

- Greg doesn't have a set of balls, he has a set of VW Bug size moguls.

- Faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive, able to leap buildings in a single bound...this is just how Greg warms up before a bump run.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> Wow I missed a lot the last few days in Vermont.
> 
> - Greg doesn't bring lunch when he skis. He just brings a knife and fork and eats the bumps for lunch.
> 
> ...


 
It's a roast, not a smooch fest. :roll:


----------



## Mildcat (Mar 26, 2008)

Everything I know about skiing bumps I learned from Gregs posts.

Now can somebody teach me *the right way* to ski bumps?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 26, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> Everything I know about skiing bumps I learned from Gregs posts.
> 
> Now can somebody teach me *the right way* to ski bumps?


 
Boy, I see you really have seen Greg ski bumps.


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 27, 2008)

What amazes me most about Greg is how he is able to spend so much time on the internet given that pretty much any workplace's computer system would filter out all his favorite websites:

www.bushlover.com
www.seedmybumps.net
www.downthezipper.org
www.wantemshortandskinny.biz
fanclub.grilledsteezesandwich.com


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh if there is another AZ day at Sugarbush next season .. Please don't let Greg determine the date. He had the whole winter to chose from the last time and he picks a day near the end of March. He has never invited me over for BBQ either ...



Yep. That 8-12" of powder was pretty crappy. My bad.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Oh if there is another AZ day at Sugarbush next season .. Please don't let Greg determine the date. He had the whole winter to chose from the last time and he picks a day near the end of March. He has never invited me over for BBQ either ...



Late March is the best time for Vermont..you make no sense..we need to Roasr you


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 27, 2008)

wow. . .  here it is, the chance for honesty...  So much going through mind... can't get it all on screen... 

I guess when I was a little joey, I too used to think of skiing and write on message boards more than skiing, so I understand addiction... And i too, when first starting out skiing "more difficult" terrain (READ blue squares) would be intimidated of Vermont and want to ski close to home... Holy crap AZ'ers unite, there's a blue square run in CT that no one goes on where we can get radical!  how long did it take for you, greg, to really really get a hang of bumps?  not yet?  what the hell have you been doing every wednsday night in 08 ?  

Well, at least you've got friends.  A lot of them.  That's good.  If no one was around to document your "style" runs then we wouldn't have had 22 pages of you losing to a tele commentary here on AZ.......  no matter though.  Good times at the comp, good times in 08, just no good bump runs out of the man who helped put it together.  Wierd.  

Passion lies with eagerness to achieve, and greg, you're the most passionate guy I've ever met who can barely ski.  Awesome 




hope that wasn't to retarded for ya


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 27, 2008)

_win said:


> After seeing what Greg truely looks like, he is no longer allowed to ski at Sugarbush or for that matter anywhere in the MRV.
> All the mascara at Sugarbush could never make him acceptable.
> He will never be allowed to ski at Stowe either since only the beautiful people are allowed there.
> Really, he should just stay in CT and hide under a rock so that people don't throw up when they gaze upon him.uke:



you should see the smog that follows this guy... rediculous


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

ishovelsnow said:


> wow. . .  here it is, the chance for honesty...  So much going through mind... can't get it all on screen...
> 
> I guess when I was a little joey, I too used to think of skiing and write on message boards more than skiing, so I understand addiction... And i too, when first starting out skiing "more difficult" terrain (READ blue squares) would be intimidated of Vermont and want to ski close to home... Holy crap AZ'ers unite, there's a blue square run in CT that no one goes on where we can get radical!  how long did it take for you, greg, to really really get a hang of bumps?  not yet?  what the hell have you been doing every wednsday night in 08 ?
> 
> ...



Yeah yeah yeah. Keep holding on to those teenage dreams of yours by continuing to ride the park with the kids. All those 14 year olds must really look up to you...


----------



## jarrodski (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah yeah yeah. Keep holding on to those teenage dreams of yours by continuing to ride the park with the kids. All those 14 year olds must really look up to you...



nice


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yep. That 8-12" of powder was pretty crappy. My bad.


 
Come on Greg. Because of a few forcasts predicting wind, you got so panicky right before the Sugarbush trip you were ready to go everywhere but the bush. So, not sure if you could take too much credit on this one. I would hate to think what would have happened if they predicted a major snow storm. You probably would have stayed home out of fear. :lol:


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Come on Greg. Because of a few forcasts predicting wind, you got so panicky right before the Sugarbush trip you were ready to go everywhere but the bush. So, not sure if you could take too much credit on this one. I would hate to think what would have happened if they predicted a major snow storm. You probably would have stayed home out of fear. :lol:



I can't argue my way out of that one. I was a whiny bitch the day before. Mostly because I had planned to be at MRG that day and instead was at work. BTW Andy, ever make to the upper elevations that day? No? Was Castlerock too scary for you?


----------



## billski (Mar 27, 2008)

GREG is the ONLY person I know who arrives late to the airport so he can get BUMPED from his flight.

When GREG does fly, he prefers stormy weather, a better chance for a BUMPY ride.

GREG is the only person I know who would pass up the chance to SKI DUBAI because of lack of BUMPS.

When driving, Always speeds up when he sees a BUMP sign. 






But I'm not sure what GREG does when he sees this sign:





GREG is a card-carrying member of the VERMONT FROST HEAVES fan club.  He belongs to the BUMP IN THE ROAD CLUB and in the off-season he dresses as BUMP THE MOOSE.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I can't argue my way out of that one. I was a whiny bitch the day before. Mostly because I had planned to be at MRG that day and instead was at work. BTW Andy, ever make to the upper elevations that day? No? Was Castlerock too scary for you?


 

Actually, I didn't make upper elevations. Is there something wrong with that? Do you believe all the tougher trails are at upper elevations or are you scared of heights?  Whiny bitch, hmm... I was going to say wus, but guess that'll do :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

billski said:


> GREG is the ONLY person I know who arrives late to the airport so he can get BUMPED from his flight.
> 
> When GREG does fly, he prefers stormy weather, a better chance for a BUMPY ride.
> 
> ...


 
Let me do a Greg: billski, your post get a B-, not bad, but you could do better.

From AndyZee: Great post!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg likes to wear his wifes..dresses when he's home alone..


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg likes to wear his wifes..dresses when he's home alone..


 
GSS, that post gets a A, just for the image it created in my mind!


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Actually, I didn't make upper elevations. Is there something wrong with that? Do you believe all the tougher trails are at upper elevations or are you scared of heights?



I skied the Gate House pod, the VH pod and Castlerock that day. The upper elevations on CR had significantly more snow. Your loss.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I skied the Gate House pod, the VH pod and Castlerock that day. The upper elevations on CR had significantly more snow. Your loss.


 
Trees weren't too shabby either  Hey, did you find any bumps?


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 27, 2008)

Where's Freeheelwilly when you need him:-D


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

I was thinking it might be fun to get some former zoners to make guest appearances. Now that would be fun!


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh boy would it.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

ASC, beswift, Rossiskier and freeheelwilly? All back for one final reunion tour? :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

Was able to contact RossiSkier, he asked me to relay this message:

Greg, you F#$% piece of @!$% pork @%^$. You ski like a ##$%ing lame ass @#$%#!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

Also reached out to Pizza, his response:

"Andy, I hope you F#$%# die!"


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Also reached out to Pizza, his response:
> 
> "Andy, I hope you F#$%# die!"



You know Andy, I was going to start a roast thread for you and then it occurred to me that I can just post a link to K-zone...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> You know Andy, I was going to start a roast thread for you and then it occurred to me that I can just post a link to K-zone...


 
Hehe, yes I am an old pro at getting roasted :lol: Do you know anyone that has taken more crap than me?


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Hehe, yes I am an old pro at getting roasted :lol: Do you know anyone that has taken more crap than me?



No. And you get props for taking it. At least my roasting is confined to this thread and I know it's all in jest (I think?  ). I don't know how you put up with that crap on K-zone. Some of it is obviously malicious.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> No. And you get props for taking it. At least my roasting is confined to this thread and I know it's all in jest (I think?  ). I don't know how you put up with that crap on K-zone. Some of it is obviously malicious.


 
What's with the avatar, may we can move that into the bowl movement thread I was talking about starting.


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> ASC, beswift, Rossiskier and freeheelwilly? All back for one final reunion tour? :lol:



Sounds like an even match to me, but I think you could still take 'em Greg.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg sends me a PM everytime I say the F word..


----------



## campgottagopee (Mar 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg sends me a PM everytime I say the F word..



And your point is??


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 27, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Greg sends me a PM everytime I say the F word..



It is a family place, no need to be swearing.....


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 27, 2008)

Jesus, this thread is well titled if a bit ironic. This is not a thread dedicated to roasting Greg, but rather Greg's Roast of everyone else. Y'all need to sack up a bit, seriously. Greg has had the best zingers of the thread!


----------



## C2H5OH (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg went to Whiteface, where the Slides were open with two feet of fresh 
He could not see BuMpS underneath all this snow, so he turned around and drove back home.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

riverc0il said:


> Jesus, this thread is well titled if a bit ironic. This is not a thread dedicated to roasting Greg, but rather Greg's Roast of everyone else. Y'all need to sack up a bit, seriously. Greg has had the best zingers of the thread!


 
Steve, don't want to bust you're chops, since it is Greg's roast. But all we got from you is a walk down memory lane and now an attack of everyone that did bust his chops. You sure you and Greg aren't one and the same.


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I know I know .. there wasn't even enough time to groom it out properly ..



No wonder you weren't there.


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 27, 2008)

I was just on YouTube and found some other vids of Greg:

*The first one.*

I did not realize that when he has family outings he breaks out into song.  

And here he is singing about the "Highway to the [Alpine] Zone:"



Just insert some high powered bump skiers instead of jets and we've got a winner.  The plot line:  Greg wakes up in his room and can't stop thinking of bump skiing at Sundown (why Kenny Loggins is singing from a bedroom is beyond me...).  

Or at least they are guys who look a lot like Greg!


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh yeah, TTB. The resemblance is uncanny. :roll: Don't you have some bumps to slay with those kiddie skis of yours or something? And if you post one more photo of corduroy on some groomer at Burke, I'm going to jump out an effin window...


----------



## thetrailboss (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oh yeah, TTB. The resemblance is uncanny. :roll: Don't you have some bumps to slay with those kiddie skis of yours or something? And if you post one more photo of corduroy on some groomer at Burke, I'm going to jump out an effin window...



Ha, ha, ha.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Ha, ha, ha.


 
Please post some more of those great groomer pics


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 27, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Please post some more of those great groomer pics



Yea, we will be ridded of the guy we are trying to cook...:-D


----------



## Paul (Mar 27, 2008)

Separated at birth?


----------



## Greg (Mar 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Separated at birth?



I've got far less hair.... :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> I've got far less hair.... :lol:


And how would you know how much hair he has?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 27, 2008)

severine said:


> And how would you know how much hair he has?


 
Greg is his top groupie and head of his fan club


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 27, 2008)

severine said:


> And how would you know how much hair he has?



There is a pic right there....:smash:


----------



## severine (Mar 27, 2008)

Guys, I'm disappointed.  Do I have to spell it out for you?    I guess I was too subtle.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 27, 2008)

Paul said:


> Separated at birth?



Indeed and distant relative of


----------



## Paul (Mar 28, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Indeed and distant relative of



You owe AT&T 1 keyboard. We'll be sending you the bill...


----------



## ta&idaho (Mar 28, 2008)

if sundown ever sponsors karaoke night, watch out...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

I just knew that corny ass picture would come back to haunt me. :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> I just knew that corny ass picture would come back to haunt me. :lol:


 

Speaking of corny pictures, I was looking for all the pics I have of you, for Photoshop purposes. Funny thing, in each and every pic, I see you have goggles. But, in each pic, those goggles are on you're helmet. Did anyone ever tell you that they are designed to cover your eyes?

Do you think it makes you look cool just having them on top of your helmet?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2008)

2knees said:


>



:lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Speaking of corny pictures, I was looking for all the pics I have of you, for Photoshop purposes. Funny thing, in each and every pic, I see you have goggles. But, in each pic, those goggles are on you're helmet. Did anyone ever tell you that they are designed to cover your eyes?
> 
> Do you think it makes you look cool just having them on top of your helmet?


You know, you're on to something.  I don't think I've seen Greg actually _wear_ his goggles either.  What a gaper.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> But, in each pic, those goggles are on you're helmet. Did anyone ever tell you that they are designed to cover your eyes?
> 
> Do you think it makes you look cool just having them on top of your helmet?





severine said:


> You know, you're on to something.  I don't think I've seen Greg actually _wear_ his goggles either.  What a gaper.



When you ski bumps as radically (a new word!  ) and aggressively as I do, you tend to get a tad warm. I just get too hot with the goggles down and often put them up if I can get away with it. I wear them in frozen precip conditions, when it's very cold, bright sun, etc. Bumps aren't skied particularly fast so tearing is usually not an issue. You groomer lovers wouldn't understand, I guess. Plus, for the rest of us it's fortunate that you two keep as much of your faces covered as possible. Thank you.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

severine said:


> You know, you're on to something. I don't think I've seen Greg actually _wear_ his goggles either. What a gaper.


 


:lol: Damn, you're really good at this roast thing!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bumps aren't skied particularly fast so tearing is usually not an issue.


 
At least not until learn how to ski them.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Bumps aren't skied particularly fast so tearing is usually not an issue.



Says the guy that needs to be timed with a calender.  You were skiing so slowly during the bump comp i thought the NEXT group was going to pass you.  You're so slow, on a warm day the trail loses half its coverage before you make it down.  i've seen guys hiking uphill faster then you "ski" bumps.  You're so slow you almost defy gravity.


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 28, 2008)

Dammit, Greg. You're too nice. I've been stewing all week over something to roast you with but I feel too bad about it because you're always so polite and friendly. And that's a serious source of frustration for me because I am pretty freaking synical most of the time. So that [your "too-nice-ness"], in itself, has become my roast for you. Grow some balls and harden the f---- up already!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> Says the guy that needs to be timed with a calender. You were skiing so slowly during the bump comp i thought the NEXT group was going to pass you. You're so slow, on a warm day the trail loses half its coverage before you make it down. i've seen guys hiking uphill faster then you "ski" bumps. You're so slow you almost defy gravity.


 
Bout time you come through, POTD!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Dammit, Greg. You're too nice. I've been stewing all week over something to roast you with but I feel too bad about it because you're always so polite and friendly. And that's a serious source of frustration for me because I am pretty freaking synical most of the time. So that [your "too-nice-ness"], in itself, has become my roast for you. Grow some balls and harden the f---- up already!


 

If it weren't for Pat's post, I would say you had POTD! Well runnerup anyway


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> Says the guy that needs to be timed with a calender.  You were skiing so slowly during the bump comp i thought the NEXT group was going to pass you.  You're so slow, on a warm day the trail loses half its coverage before you make it down.  i've seen guys hiking uphill faster then you "ski" bumps.  You're so slow you almost defy gravity.



See Andy? That's a roast. 

Nice job, Pat! :beer: Funny thing is though for the guy that boldly claimed that nobody was [post="238595"]"gonna hit that course much faster than [he] will"[/post], both madskier6 (0:30 - 0:54) and MrMagic (2:23 - 2:58 ) hung right in there with you:



And that what do you do when you're just about to secure your spot in the final? You fall down like a little baby. :lol:



MRGisevil said:


> Grow some balls and harden the f---- up already!



Tell the hubby that.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> See Andy? That's a roast. .


 
That's why I said it was POTD.



Greg said:


> And that what do you do when you're just about to secure your spot in the final? You fall down like a little baby. :lol:


 
Pat falls a lot, but that's a sign that he pushes it to the max, he's not scared. 
Greg, how often do you fall?


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> See Andy? That's a roast.
> 
> Nice job, Pat! :beer: Funny thing is though for the guy that boldly claimed that nobody was [post="238595"]"gonna hit that course much faster than [he] will"[/post], both madskier6 (0:30 - 0:54) and MrMagic (2:23 - 2:58 ) hung right in there with you:
> 
> ...



Why's that...curious to see how one works? :lol: :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Why's that...curious to see how one works? :lol: :lol:


 
Let's start a breakfast thread, I see MRGisevil likes toast!


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Greg, how often do you fall?



Never. I'm that radical. Big difference between falling when free skiing and totally blowing your chance in a comp. Not that the Sundown bump comp was a big deal. It was just a friendly little fun event. Of course you wouldn't know that the next day when Pat called me whining about the whole thing... :roll:









MRGisevil said:


> Why's that...curious to see how one works? :lol: :lol:



Good one. :beer:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg, just want to say, you been a great sport!


----------



## MRGisevil (Mar 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Greg, just want to say, you been a great sport!



Agreed- you totally have!


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Greg, just want to say, you been a great sport!


He's just an attention-whore.  Doesn't matter if it's positive or negative, as long as it's all about him.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> See Andy? That's a roast.
> 
> Nice job, Pat! :beer: Funny thing is though for the guy that boldly claimed that nobody was [post="238595"]"gonna hit that course much faster than [he] will"[/post], both madskier6 (0:30 - 0:54) and MrMagic (2:23 - 2:58 ) hung right in there with you:
> 
> ...




Mr Magic is pretty damn fast dude.  he would've been down, and back up before you hit the kicker!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Greg, just want to say, you been a great sport!




x10.  

great job dude, with the site and with your skiing in the last few years.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

Taken from the http://forums.alpinezone.com/26124-whats-latest-youve-skied-plan-season.html thread:



severine said:


> April 9, 2004 @ Killington.
> 
> I would like to hit something in April (or even MAY!!!) this year.


 
Would that be Greg?


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

Mildcat said:


> You forgot to mention his clown poles.





GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh yeah..44 inch poles are for park rats..midgets..and Greg..lol



Go do some [post="237807"]high steppin'[/post] and [post="237807"]goose stomping[/post] yo!

Too bad you deleted that pic... :roll:


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

*It's all good.*



andyzee said:


> Greg, just want to say, you been a great sport!





MRGisevil said:


> Agreed- you totally have!





2knees said:


> x10.
> 
> great job dude, with the site and with your skiing in the last few years.



Thanks for the kind words, everybody. And to anyone I hammered in this thread, it was all in good fun. When it's you vs. the rest of AZ you just gotta come out swinging. This should be a monthly thing. Who wants to be next? :lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everybody. And to anyone I hammered in this thread, it was all in good fun. When it's you vs. the rest of AZ you just gotta come out swinging. This should be a monthly thing. Who wants to be next? :lol:




ohhh ohhh lets do Brian!

or powhunter.  :lol:  that one could fill 50 pages.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> ohhh ohhh lets do Brian!
> 
> or powhunter. :lol: that one could fill 50 pages.


 
Brian's good, where's he been? But are we finished with Greg?


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

Brian scares me. He's one of those gentle giants that might just blow a gasket without warning. You don't want a guy that size pissed at you.


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> ohhh ohhh lets do Brian!
> 
> or powhunter.  :lol:  that one could fill 50 pages.


I nominate Brian!  I know someone who's been dying for a chance to take a shot at him! :lol:


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Would that be Greg?


Oh geez, I'd break that skinny little guy!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh geez, I'd break that skinny little guy!


 
Poor guy would have to limp down bump lines. Oh wait, he does that anyway, proceed.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Brian scares me. He's one of those gentle giants that might just blow a gasket without warning. You don't want a guy that size pissed at you.



I can take it, just don't expect me to come up with good comebacks like you.  I'm not very good at that sort of thing, that's why I've abstained from this thread.  Unlike the rest of the posters I'd rather make no attempt at all than a super lame one.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2008)

severine said:


> I nominate Brian!  I know someone who's been dying for a chance to take a shot at him! :lol:



Bring it!


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg, don’t think I haven’t noticed that you have responded to everyone else’s attempts to roast you except for mine. Why not, did it hit too close to home?


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg, don’t think I haven’t noticed that you have responded to everyone else’s attempts to roast you except for mine. Why not, did it hit too close to home?



:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Go do some [post="237807"]high steppin'[/post] and [post="237807"]goose stomping[/post] yo!
> 
> Too bad you deleted that pic... :roll:



ahahahaha great minds think alike. 

I went looking for that pic as soon as he made that post but alas, as you found out, its gone.

GOOSE STOMPIN.  I love it.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I can take it, just don't expect me to come up with good comebacks like you. I'm not very good at that sort of thing, that's why I've abstained from this thread. Unlike the rest of the posters I'd rather make no attempt at all than a super lame one.


 

Good comebacks! Those are some of the lamest remarks I've read. You do far better in your every day posts.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg, don’t think I haven’t noticed that you have responded to everyone else’s attempts to roast you except for mine. Why not, did it hit too close to home?



Hmm. Is this a challenge? Okay, lemme think. What was your lame ass attempt at roasting me again..? Perhaps it was so weak and forgetable, it was just not ever worthy of a response. Oh yeah, this was it:



MR. evil said:


> Many of you may not know this, but Greg actually doesn’t like skiing. His so-called ski addiction and even AlpineZone were all made up so he would have an excuse to devote time to his one true love..................



Well, Brian and I are just pals so this is simply not true. And even if it was, at least my woman would be better looking than yours:






:-o

Whoa...a two-fer! :lol: How you like that one?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Well, Brian and I are just pals so this is simply not true. And even if it was, at least my woman would be better looking than yours:
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Even with a messed up face, Randi looks 100 times better than both of your ladies (your wife and Brian).



I know you are but what am I?

Nice quoting job there, Einstein.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I can take it, just don't expect me to come up with good comebacks like you.  I'm not very good at that sort of thing, that's why I've abstained from this thread.  Unlike the rest of the posters I'd rather make no attempt at all than a super lame one.



Thanks, honey.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Greg said:
> 
> 
> > Well, Brian and I are just pals so this is simply not true. And even if it was, at least my woman would be better looking than yours:
> ...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

Since I started this thread, I've been trying to work on a nice summary, and there have been some great remarks. Unfortunetly this freaking work thing keeps on getting in the way!


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Damn, even with a cut lip, Randi is hot!



Jesus Christ, Andy. That's one of the creepiest things I've ever read, especially coming from this guy:






You're old enough to be her grandfather. And what's that stuff smeared on your chin?


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> I know you are but what am I?.


OH.. real mature Greg





Greg said:


> Nice quoting job there, Einstein.



Sorry for not being as Forum savey as you. Maybe I would be if like you I had to create my own personal web site so I could pretend to have friends.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

:lol: One of my favorite pics. How long it take you to dig that up?

Oh, I admit, I'm nothing but a dirty ole man


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Jesus Christ, Andy. That's one of the creepiest things I've ever read, especially coming from this guy:
> 
> 
> You're old enough to be her grandfather. And what's that stuff smeared on your chin?



Regardless of age, he is right!


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> :lol: One of my favorite pics. How long it take you to dig that up?
> 
> Oh, I admit, I'm nothing but a dirty ole man



About 30 seconds. I just went to your insanely popular Killingtonaccess.com Web site and browsed around. I figured it would be easy to find some gross sweaty picture of you humpin' your way up the Tuckerman Ravine Trail. Luckily, I didn't even need to go beyond the parking lot...


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Regardless of age, he is right!



She already married you. You don't have to keep kissing her ass.


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Oh, I admit, I'm nothing but a dirty ole man


Yup, you look like one.








Greg said:


> She already married you. You don't have to keep kissing her ass.


:lol:

Yes he does.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

severine said:


> Yup, you look like one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hehe, yes I do! Thanks. Oh, I'm not wearing any pants,,I'm smiling cause of the bubbles.

Anyone have a pic of Greg smiling?


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

severine said:


> Yup, you look like one.



OMG. :blink: I just threw up a little in my mouth.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> OMG. :blink: I just threw up a little in my mouth.



I am glad I am not the only oneuke:


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am glad I am not the only oneuke:


 
Well, what ever turns you on!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2008)

Haha..I see a nipple...is that one of the dudes from The Sopranos???


----------



## severine (Mar 28, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Hehe, yes I do! Thanks. Oh, I'm not wearing any pants,,I'm smiling cause of the bubbles.


:blink: TMI!

You're not going to believe this!  Brian did capture a rare occasion of Greg wearing his goggles!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 28, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am glad I am not the only oneuke:


 


GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Haha..I see a nipple...is that one of the dudes from The Sopranos???


 
Hehe, thanks. But let's not get off subject, this is a Greg's Roast


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2008)

severine said:


> He's just an attention-whore.  Doesn't matter if it's positive or negative, as long as it's all about him.



Sounds like me lol


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg gets more excited about meeting Mountain Reps than hot women..lol


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

severine said:


> :blink: TMI!
> 
> You're not going to believe this!  Brian did capture a rare occasion of Greg wearing his goggles!



It's been close to 90 minutes and none of you roasters have been able to capitalize on this gaper pose? You guys are really letting me down.


----------



## riverc0il (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Thanks for the kind words, everybody. And to anyone I hammered in this thread, it was all in good fun.


Good fun indeed, way to take it in good humor and dish it back in return! My roast comment was covered with hidden compliments throughout despite my attempts at living up to the roast tradition. AZ is a site of humble beginnings that grew to became the most active and popular forum that I am aware of dedicated to skiing in the northeast. Cheers on the efforts, past present and future.


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> What was you looking at?   Good caption here .." Dam short clown poles .. last time I ever use GSS poles"



Nice try, but I think they were like 50 inches in that pic. Long poles. Could explain the gaperness.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2008)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> How about that?





I use 50 inch poles..long enough to stab snowboarders with..lol


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I use 50 inch poles..long enough to stab snowboarders with..lol



And they help with goose stompin'.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 28, 2008)

Prefers last tracks to first tracks..

is a lurker on www.paskiandride.com even though he's never skied in PA


----------



## Greg (Mar 28, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> is a lurker on www.paskiandride.com even though he's never skied in PA



That might be the most embarrassing thing anyone has posted in this thread, yet. The first part I mean. I'm actually quite proud of the second part.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> It's been close to 90 minutes and none of you roasters have been able to capitalize on this gaper pose? You guys are really letting me down.



No, comment on the stance, but the gaper gap is visible in that pic. That is why he never wears his goggles..


----------



## BeanoNYC (Mar 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> It's been close to 90 minutes and none of you roasters have been able to capitalize on this gaper pose? You guys are really letting me down.



I'm still speechless from seeing Andy's nipple again.  The first time was bad enough.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 29, 2008)

BeanoNYC said:


> I'm still speechless from seeing Andy's nipple again.  The first time was bad enough.



tru-dat..

Greg is anti-Stowe


----------



## Jonni (Apr 2, 2008)

Have you ever noticed all the pen and pencil lines on Greg's arms? When he get's goosebumps its the uncanny desire to map out a line on those perfectly formed miniature mounds. 


Yeah I know it's lame, but I tried.;-)


----------



## andyzee (Apr 2, 2008)

Jonni said:


> Have you ever noticed all the pen and pencil lines on Greg's arms? When he get's goosebumps its the uncanny desire to map out a line on those perfectly formed miniature mounds.
> 
> 
> Yeah I know it's lame, but I tried.;-)


 
Well at least you "bumped" the thread. And as we all know, there's no better way to pay tribute to the man, the myth, the legend! :-D


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 2, 2008)

When Greg's kids cry to him at night about hearing noices, he gets exited and goes searching for The Creature That Goes *BUMP* In The Night.  Greg wants to go bumping too.

It's all I got:wink:


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> When Greg's kids cry to him at night about hearing noices, he gets exited and goes searching for The Creature That Goes *BUMP* In The Night.  Greg wants to go bumping too.
> 
> It's all I got:wink:



Oh geez... that was original. :roll:



severine said:


> Children fear Greg as that thing that goes bump in the night.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Apr 2, 2008)

severine said:


> Oh geez... that was original. :roll:



You know some of us have a life and cant spend all their time here.....(I would like to know who they are cause I have no life...)

Sorry for using yours..............


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2008)

Hawkshot99 said:


> You know some of us have a life and cant spend all their time here.....(I would like to know who they are cause I have no life...)
> 
> Sorry for using yours..............


It's all good.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 8, 2008)

Bump for stoke


----------



## andyzee (Apr 8, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Bump for stoke


 
You said bump, I think Greg just got a woody.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 10, 2008)

Wow...that pic of AZ is priceless.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> You said bump, I think Greg just got a woody.



Haha


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2011)

Ah, the good ole days! Bump it, bump it good.


----------



## Edd (Dec 17, 2011)

andyzee said:


> Ah, the good ole days! Bump it, bump it good.



Aww, you're taking the time to go through old threads.  Someone's feeling nostalgic.


----------



## andyzee (Dec 17, 2011)

Edd said:


> Aww, you're taking the time to go through old threads.  Someone's feeling nostalgic.



Nah, just accidentally ran into it. Though it was pretty cool, some funny stuff so resurrected.


----------

